# Sunday Oldie



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi wearing this one today

NOS F Bachschmid Steelmaster Anchor-Star










Mark


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Excuse me chaps... I'm looking for the "Electric Old Watch Sunday" thread... Am I in the right place?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Seamaster 600.










Later,

William


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

Russian today


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Wearing this new arrival 1972 Bulova today...


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I fancy something blue & `chunky` today 

*Roamer Stingray` JT` (Journey Timer?), Model No.734-9120.901, Valjoux 7734, 17 Jewels circa 1970.*


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Hi wearing this one today
> 
> NOS F Bachschmid Steelmaster Anchor-Star
> 
> ...


great looking watch Mark!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

It's our 12th Wedding Anniversary today, so Mrs T will be wearing her medal.

I'll be wearing this


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

Had to be this today.. !


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

donnelly said:


> Had to be this today.. !


Wow,_ very nice_, I`ve been hoping for sometime that an owner would post a photo of one of these unk: :rltb:


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Vostok Volna for me:










Sl2!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Camy for me....


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> Excuse me chaps... I'm looking for the "Electric Old Watch Sunday" thread... Am I in the right place?


Steve, I just love that case, it looks so 70's Omega


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

minkle said:


>


Mike, I nearly bought one of those at a recent watch fair, they are great looking watches.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Toshi said:


> It's our 12th Wedding Anniversary today, so Mrs T will be wearing her medal.
> 
> I'll be wearing this


Have a great day Mate and have you bought a mini ploprof for the 710 ?


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Omega today.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Woke up and put this on










but I'm thinking of wearing the rarest watch in my collection.....The Langel



















and Toshi, it's still not for sale :lol:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

this black poljot










bowie


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

williamsat said:


> This Omega today.


pure class Bill


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Wearing my old restored Basis today.

Alasdair


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Still this one for me but with a scratch from 9 to 11 on the crystal 

*Omega Seamaster c1972 Cal1040*


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Sunday  Minerva Pythagore


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Going over to the antiques fair again this morning so wearing this stunning IWC Electric










Happy anniversary btw Rich.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Need some colour today 



















She now has an original yellow chapter ring too


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Starting off with this, it's one of those watches that nearly got flipped  but after wearing it quite a bit over the last couple of months I'm so gald I didn't


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> Going over to the antiques fair again this morning so wearing this stunning IWC Electric
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup...that is one stunning Electronic. I can see it becoming a bit of a grail for me!

Happy anniversary Rich!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Got back from a week away with just the one watch yesterday :cry2: so I suspect I'll be working my way through the watch box(s) today! Starting with this little number to join in with the electronics crowd.










Now on a much better leather strap btw.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Congrats on your 12th Anniversary Rich :thumbup: it was our 14th yesterday, where has the time gone?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

donnelly said:


> Sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Hi wearing this one today
> ...


Thanks! It really is a great watch in perfect condition!



JonW said:


> Camy for me....


WOW Jon, that is one sweeeeet watch. What are the dimensions please? Is it new or NOS?

Mark


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Sekonda 2209 this morning.... the thin one!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Sticking with Omega today, but going back another 15 or so years from the montreal


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Omega F300


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Boctok today:










Cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these for the afternnon...



_"Services" _Competitor `German Made`(unjeweled pin-pallet), c 1920s?












_"Services" _Despatch Rider, `Foreign`(unjeweled pin-pallet), c 1920s?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Just finished watching the GP whilst wearing this










And have now switched over to this










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

salmonia said:


>


I like that very much indeed! Just about perfec'...


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

JonW said:


> Camy for me....


Jon,

That is sooo nice,

The case shape is superb.

Wearing this today,










Early 70's NOS Roamer SuperKing,

Powered by an MST 414 Movement.

Regards,

Graham.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Decided in the end to give this a wind and some wrist time


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> P.S. Congrats on your 12th Anniversary Rich :thumbup: it was our 14th yesterday, where has the time gone?


Thanks Gary. Strange thing is, that means I met Mrs T the day you were married - September 6th 1994 was the date we first met :fear:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Have now changed to this.

Benrus:










Mark


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Mark, that looks like one of mine I let go 

Still puttering around with this one myself, bracelet safely stored lol


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. Congrats on your 12th Anniversary Rich :thumbup: it was our 14th yesterday, where has the time gone?
> ...


Now you're scaring meet Rich!










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Agent orange said:
> ...


 You have far too much time on your hands Gary!!


----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I fancy something blue & `chunky` today
> 
> *Roamer Stingray` JT` (Journey Timer?), Model No.734-9120.901, Valjoux 7734, 17 Jewels circa 1970.*


Some great watches today. Loving so many of them. The black faced poljot caught my eye, just as much class as omegas of similar style.

As for the Roamer Stingray very nice fav of the bunch posted up till now. Can you tell me how you got it?

I sold a few watches [under orders] and don't have anything to post really.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

KEITHT said:


> You have far too much time on your hands Gary!!


Shouldn't that read "too much time on my wrist' mate  

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Just changed to this one.


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

Wearing this at the moment:










It's nice to have a watch with a day display again.

This just came in for the other half; she was wearing it today but it has been behaving badly and needs a service. 










I like the very smooth second hand (when it runs).


----------

